# ID please?



## Trewin (Apr 17, 2016)

Found in batemans bay area NSW


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 17, 2016)

Jacky dragon, very common there. Typical patterning from that area


----------



## Trewin (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh thanks. Beautiful dragons, see many captives??


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 17, 2016)

Indeed they are, lots of personality in the wild ones. Apparently they are fairly common in captivity, I would like to own some someday


----------



## alichamp (Apr 18, 2016)

We saw what I think was also a Jacky Dragon back in January when we went bushwalking up at the Central Coast. Can anyone confirm this is a Jacky too? Interesting to see the different patterns to the one you saw in Batemans Bay.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 18, 2016)

Yep they are a highly variable species! [MENTION=42155]alichamp[/MENTION] yes that is certainly a jacky! I have a property near Bawley Point and they are everywhere along the South Coast. Once I went for a Geography field trip to Broulee and they were there in plague proportions (more common than garden skinks)! They were a good chance to practice my photography, I'll try to get some pics up later


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 19, 2016)

The difference in pattern in this case is gender based. The first photo is of a female and the second of a male.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 20, 2016)

Jacky dragons are great, love running around the grampians and seeing these funny little buggers running around, they have quite interesting funny little personalities and are quite cute


----------

